# Where to find nibs



## Mr Fixit (Jan 20, 2010)

Where do I find affordable nibs for the kit pens?  I've looked at the gold nibs I think Heritage has, but adding a $75 nib to a $20 kit isn't the best economical sense.

Are there less expensive alternatives?

Mr FIxit


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 20, 2010)

CSUSA has some reasonable Nibs.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Go back to Heritage and look at the semiflex nibs. They write VERY well, and are $5 I think. Exoticblanks also stocks them.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 20, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Go back to Heritage and look at the semiflex nibs. They write VERY well, and are $5 I think. Exoticblanks also stocks them.



For some reason I can't find anything like that on their site.

Edited:  I found them at Exotic blanks.  Am I correct that there are only 2 sizes of nibs, and that one or the other of them will fit all the 'kit pens' from various suppliers?

Thanks for the help.

Mr Fixit


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Fixit said:


> For some reason I can't find anything like that on their site.


 
Are you registered?  They are around $30 for a pack of 6, which makes them $5


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't see them on Lou's site right now, but Dawn has them

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=47&Itemid=60


----------



## Nolan (Jan 20, 2010)

And you cant ask for a better person to buy it from



jleiwig said:


> Are you registered? They are around $30 for a pack of 6, which makes them $5


----------



## glycerine (Jan 20, 2010)

Just so you know, the cheaper ones are steel nibs, that's why there is a large price difference.  If you want the 18k gold nib, then $75 is a good price.  If you just want the look of a custom nib, then grab the cheap ones, they write very well.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Jan 20, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Just so you know, the cheaper ones are steel nibs, that's why there is a large price difference.  If you want the 18k gold nib, then $75 is a good price.  If you just want the look of a custom nib, then grab the cheap ones, they write very well.


 

I assume you folks agree that they write better than the nibs in the kits?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 20, 2010)

honestly there are those that can't tell the difference between any of the three with good ink in them. There are others that swear by one or another. All I can say is try one and see for yourself. The Semi Flex are a small enough investment, the 18k's.... not so much.

Just make sure you throw the stock ink cartridges in the trash, that's all they are good for.


----------



## thevillageworkshop (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a few fountain pen nibs on my web site but they are generic...not guaranteed to fit any existing kit but may work for you.  I have them for those making their own custom kits. Try www.thevillageworkshop.net


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 5, 2010)

My wholesale items and prices are only viewable if you create an account.  To create an account, simply send me a note with your name, email address and zip or postal code.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Feb 6, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> My wholesale items and prices are only viewable if you create an account.  To create an account, simply send me a note with your name, email address and zip or postal code.



Thanks Lou, I talked to you on the phone last week.  I already have some of the large and small on the way from you.

By the way, I needed one right away to send a pen to someone.  When I told him about the SF steel nibs he was excited.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys

Mr Fixit


----------

